

How to Acquire Users - mattryanharris
http://brackin.quora.com/How-to-Acquire-Users

======
minimaxir
So, Quora blogs show up in HN as coming from a (quora.com) domain with no
subdomain (like x.tumblr.com)?

That's going to get annoying very fast.

